# Pipe Clamps



## Amazingfire (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm looking at starting a pipe clamp arsenal and have been looking into them. 

We got a Menards about 10 miles away that I shop at quite a bit with the little guy. I was wondering if anyone has and Pony brand pipe clamps and see if there any good. Menards has there tool shop ones for 4 dollars cheaper for both 1/2 and 3/4s.

Does anyone have size recommendations? I'm going to use them for building some cabinets and workshop table in the months coming 

Thanks
Roberts


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have several Pony clamps, they work very well. By size I assume you mean pipe length. I have various pipes that range from two feet to 8 feet, I use the most appropriate size for the project I am working on. The Pony clamps use 3/4 inch pipe I believe. You may want to consider galvanized steel pipe, black iron pipe reacts with aliphatic (yellow) glue and can stain the wood, galvanized steel does not have that problem.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Pony clamps are good, come in both 3/4 and 1/2, but you can get very similar at HF for less. I have some of each and the Ponys are only a little better in fit and finish. Functionally, there isn't any significant difference. I really like the Besseys with the foot for things like face frames. Cabinet boxes and such are fine with the others.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I did not know that about glue and black pipe. Luckily I have not had a problem so far.
I have two 3/4" black 8 footer HFT pipe clamps and two 4 footers very handy for building Bunk Beds for friends kids.
I bought three black pipe sections from HD and had them cut one of them in half then they cut new threads on the two raw ends.
........Note for Glue-Ups pipe clamps with a base as shown are easier to use.
also pipe clamps on 1/2" pipe bend like spaghetti.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have Pony and Harbor Freight clamps---you want pipe clamps with the metal plates to grab the pipe (like the picture Palibob posted)

Both brands work just fine----


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

After the invention of Quick Grip by Vise Grip my pipe clamps have mostly stood in a corner. I tried using them to prop a door open once but even found them unhandy for that. I suspect they'll be on the next load of scrap iron that goes to the scrapper.:laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Great~!---I'll drop by and pick up those old clamps---see you about 4:00:laughing:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Daniel Holzman said:


> I have several Pony clamps, they work very well. By size I assume you mean pipe length. I have various pipes that range from two feet to 8 feet, I use the most appropriate size for the project I am working on. *The Pony clamps use 3/4 inch pipe I believe. You may want to consider galvanized steel pipe, black iron pipe reacts with aliphatic (yellow) glue and can stain the wood, galvanized steel does not have that problem.*


^^^yes^^^^

Don't use the 1/2" clamps that you can get...not strong enough.

You don't have to have clamps for each size pipe. 2 4', 2 6', 2 8'....you can just move the clamp to the needed pipe....it then becomes easier to store the other pipes.

And I have a crap load of shorter clamps....you can never have enough clamps. And, yes, I have used ALL of them at one time.


----------

